# BTCC Brands hatch



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Bit late I know but here goes:

A few from the support races from either Paddock hill or the exit of Druids







































an the main event, a mixture taken from all 3 races of the day



































C&C welcome!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

great pics, thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Impressed, some great shots, what equipment were you using, yes I no it was a camera:lol:


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks!

Camera was a Canon 40D with a 100-400mm lens for Paddock hill and a 24-105 lens for Druids


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

great pictures. I was at paddock hill as well. Great day out


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Brilliant photos! Thanks


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Great photos, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------

